# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  عدم حذف ألف "ما" الاستفهامية عند سبقها بحرف الجر

## فريد البيدق

(1)
إنَّ طالبَ العلم إذا اقتصر أخذُه على كتب القواعد البعيدة عن كتب الخلاف قد يفاجأ عند تعامُله مع النصوص بما يُخالفها، فيسرع إلى التخطئة، وإن مُراجِع النصوص القوية يَحتاج إلى عدة لغوية لا تقتصر على القواعد المشهورة.


ما النصوص القوية؟
إنَّها نصوصُ القرآن الكريم، ونصوصُ الحديث الشريف، ونصوص زمن الاحتجاج اللُّغوي من شعر ونثر.


ومن المسائل التي قد يَجد المراجع اللُّغوي في النصوص ما يُخالف القواعد المشهورة فيها - مسألة عدم حذف ألف "ما" الاستفهامية بعد حرف الجر، التي تنص القاعدة على حذفها فرقًا بينها وبين "ما" الموصولة.


هذه القاعدة مُقررة مشهورة، لكنَّك إذا تعاملت مع النُّصوص، وجدت شواهد تُخالفها؛ مما يَجعلك تتريث في التخطئة، لا سيما نصوص الحديث الشريف.


وقد أورد ابنُ مالك جُلَّ هذه الشواهد في كتابه "شواهد التوضيح والتصحيح لمشكلات الجامع الصحيح"، وحكم عليها بالشذوذ؛ مما جعل المحقق الدكتور (طه محسن) يعقب ص31 مُعلِنًا مُخالفةَ ابن مالك في هذه الجزئية منهجه في غيرها في عدم تشذيذ موضوعِ الشاهد الواحد، فما باله قد شذَّذ هذه الحالة، على الرَّغم من تعدُّد الشواهد؟!


وقد وجدت شاهدين غير ما ذكر ابن مالك، وها هي الشواهد كلها.


*(2)*

تحتوي الشواهد على: شاهد قرآني، وشواهد حديثِيَّة، وشاهدين شعريين.
أ - الشاهد القرآني.
قال ابن مالك ص217 - 218:
ونظير ثبوت الألف في الأحاديث المذكورة ثبوتها في ﴿ عَمَّا يَتَسَاءَلُونَ ﴾ على قراءة عكرمة وعيسى.


ب- شواهد من الحديث الشريف.
*أولاً:* صحيح البخاري:
أورد ابن مالك في كتاب "شواهد التوضيح والتصحيح لمشكلات الجامع الصحيح" شاهدَيْن اقتصر فيهما على موضع الشاهد، لكنَّني أورد الرِّوايتين كاملتين:
• حدثنا المكي بن إبراهيم عن ابن جريج: قال عطاء: "قال جابر - رضي الله عنه -: أمر النبيُّ - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - عليًّا - رضي الله عنه - أن يقيمَ على إحرامه، وذكر قول سراقة، وزاد محمد بن بكر عن ابن جريج: قال له النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -: ((*بما أهللت يا علي؟*))، قال: بما أهل به النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - قال: ((فأهدِ، وامكُث حرامًا كما أنت))".


• حدثنا آدم، حدثنا ابن أبي ذئب، حدثنا سعيد المقبري عن أبي هريرة، عن النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - قال: ((لَيَأْتِيَنَّ على الناس زمانٌ لا يبالي المرء* بما أخذ المال؟* أمن حلال، أم من حرام؟)).


• ووجدتُ في صحيح البخاري حديثًا ثالثًا لم يُشِرْ إليه ابن مالك، أتت فيه الكلمة وَفْقَ القاعدة المشهورة مرة، وبعدها بقليل جاءت بالصورة المخالفة:
حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد قال: حدثنا يعقوب بن عبدالرحمن بن محمد بن عبدالله بن عبدالقاري القرشي الإسكندراني، قال: حَدَّثنا أبو حازم بن دينار أنَّ رجالاً أتوا سهلَ بن سعد الساعدي، وقد امتروا في المنبر *مِمَّ عوده؟* فسألوه عن ذلك، فقال: والله إني لأعرفُ* مما هو؟* ولقد رأيته أولَ يوم وضع، وأول يوم جلس عليه رسولُ الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - أرسل رسول الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - إلى فلانة امرأة من الأنصار قد سَمَّاها سهل: مُرِي غلامَك النجار أن يعمل لي أعوادًا أجلس عليهن إذا كلمت الناس، فأمرته، فعملها من طرفاء الغابة، ثم جاء بها، فأرسلت إلى رسولِ الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - فأمر بها، فوضعت ها هنا، ثم رأيت رسولَ الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - صلى عليها، وكبَّر وهو عليها، ثم ركع وهو عليها، ثم نزل القهقرى، فسجد في أصل المنبر، ثم عاد، فلَمَّا فرغ أقبل على الناس، فقال: أيها الناس، إنَّما صنعت هذا؛ لتأتموا ولتعلموا صلاتي.


*ثانيًا: رواية في مصنف عبدالرزاق:*
ووجدت هذه الرواية في مصنف عبدالرزاق، الجزء السادس، تحقيق حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي، من منشورات المجلس العلمي، ص192 - 193:
10535 عبدالرزاق، عن ابن جُرَيْجٍ قال: حدثت أنَّ سلمانَ الفارسي تزوج امرأة، فلَمَّا دخل عليها، وقف على بابها، فإذا هو بالبيت مستورٌ، فقال: ما أدري أمَحْموم بيتكم أم تحولت الكعبة في كندة؟ والله لا أدخله حتى تُهَتَّكَ أستارُه، فلَمَّا هَتَّكُوها فلم يبقَ منها شيء، دخل فرأى متاعًا كثيرًا وجواريَ، فقال: ما هذا المتاع؟ قالوا: متاعُ امرأتك وجواريها، قال: والله ما أمرني حِبِّي بهذا، أمرني أنْ أُمْسِكَ مثل أثاث المسافر، وقال لي: ((مَن أمسك من الجواري فضلاً عما نكح أو يُنْكِح، ثم بَغَيْنَ، فإثْمُهن عليه))، ثم عمد إلى أهله، فوضع يدَه على رَأْسِها، وقال لمن عندها: ارتفعن، فلم يَبْقَ إلا امرأتُه، فقال: هل أنت مطيعتي رَحِمك الله؟ قالت: قد جلستَ مَجْلِسَ مَن يُطاع، قال: إنَّ رسولَ الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال لي: ((إِنْ تَزَوَّجْتَ يومًا، فليكن أولَ ما تلتقيان عليه على طاعة الله))، فقومي فلْنُصَلِّ ركعتين، فما سَمِعْتِنِي أدعو به فأَمِّنِي، فصليَا ركعتين وأمنت، فبات عندها، فلما أصبح جاءه أصحابه، فلَمَّا انتحاه رجل من القوم، فقال: كيف وجدت أهلك؟ فأعرض عنه، ثم الثاني، ثم الثالث، فلما رأى ذلك، صرف وجهه إلى القوم، وقال: رحمكم الله، *فيما المسألة عما غيبت الجُدُرات، والحُجُب، والأَسْتَار؟* بحَسْبِ امرئٍ أن يسأل عما ظهر إن أُخْبِرَ أو لَم يُخْبَر.


*ب- شاهدان شعريان:*
أورد الكتاب هذين الشاهدين:
• قول حسان - رضي الله عنه -:
*عَلَى مَا قَامَ يَشْتِمُنِي لَئِيمٌ 
كَخِنْزِيرٍ تَمَرَّغَ فِي رَمَادِ 

*


• قول عمر بن أبي ربيعة:
*عَجَبًا مَا عَجِبْتُ مِمَّا لَوَ ابْصَرْ 
تَ خَلِيلِي مَا دُونَهُ لَعَجِبْتَا 

لِمَقَالِ الصَّفِيِّ فِيمَا التَّجَنِّي 
وَلِمَا قَدْ جَفَوْتَنَا وَهَجَرْتَا 

*


• ثم قال ابن مالك ص218:
وفي عدول حسان عن "علامَ" وعدول عمر عن "لماذا" مع إمكانهما دليلٌ على أنَّهما مُختاران لا مضطران.


*(3)*

ماذا يعني هذا؟
يعني أنَّ مَن يتعامل مع النصوص التراثية يلزمه التريُّث عند وجود ما يُخالف ما درسه، ويلزمه البحث، وإذا لم يَجِدْ نتيجةً لبحثه، فعليه بالتوقُّف حتى يُوجَد له علمٌ في مسألة المخالفة تلك.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أستاذنا فريد البيدق.
أخوك أبو ورْشٍ كان قد تَحاور مع د/ السالم الجكني في حذْف هذه الألف .. أحَذْفُها على الوجوب أم على الجواز؟
ولأنَّ أخاك يَعيبُه أنَّه يظل متشبثًا بما يرى ولا يرجع عنه مَا دام له في ذلك مسكة، فما زادتني المحاورة إلا تمسُّكًا بوجوب الحذف.
والموضوع ... هنــا
والعجب أنَّ الدكتور من أهل القراءات، ويَميل إلى أنَّ الحذف ليس على الوجوب.
أقول:
الأَوْلى بالمتعلق بعلم القراءات أن يأخذ بوجوب الحذْف ... لماذا؟
لأنَّ المنقول عن يعقوب الحضرمي - من العشرة - والبزِّي راوي ابنِ كثير في الوقف على: (عمَّ - فيمَ - بمَ - لِمَ - مِمَّ) أنَّه بالهاء.
والوقف لغيرهما - ولهما أيضًا في وجهٍ آخر - بدون هاء ولا ألف.
فانظر كيف اختارا الإتيان بالهاء التي لا وجودَ لها في الخطِّ عند الوقف، ولو كان يجوز الألف لكان أوْلى من مجيء الهاء.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

أستاذنا المليجي طالعت الموضوع المشار إليه زادك الله علما وأسأل الآن عمن قال: إن الحذف على سبيل الجواز وأين لو تكرمتم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

بعيدًا عن كلمة "الجواز" نصًّا .. فإن الدكتور الجكني يقول بعدم وجوب حذف الألف، ويقول:
الذي أعرفه - والله أعلم - أن الحذف هنا ليس وجوباً ، بل هو جوازاً وهو أجود اللغتين فيها .
وأستاذنا فريد البيدق يقترب من أن يقول ذلك.... أي عدم تخطئة من أثبت الألف في "ما" الاستفهامية مع حرف الجر.

----------


## فريد البيدق

بوركت جليلنا الحبيب "أبو ورش"، ودام ثراؤك وإثراؤك!
هناك مستويان: مستوى الإنشاء، ومستوى مراجعة النصوص.
في مستوى الإنشاء يجب الحذف اتباعا للأكثر الأغلب، وفي مستوى المراجعة ينبغي الوقوف مع النص وظواهره اللغوية وقبولها إذا ثبت لها تأصيل لغوي.
ففي المستوى الأول يجب الحذف اتباعا للاستعمال الآني الذي يقويه الأغلب الاحتجاجي، وفي المستوى الآخر يظل الحكم قاصرا على الأمثلة الواردة بعدم الحذف!

----------


## عمر المدرس

الإثبات جائز والحذف أجود
هكذا قال الإمام الزمخشري

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

للتنبيه فقط : لعلّ الرواية الموجودة في المصنّف ضعيفة , لعدم إدراك ابن جريج سلمان الفارسي , ولأن ابن جريج مشهور بالتدليس!

----------

